# Critique on pup? :)



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

This is Miles, our 6 month old puppy, we took him to his first show last month..
Please guide me on grooming and also give a critique?
Grateful for the help always! 
Thanks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

He is DARLING! Love that his prosterum shows when he is moving...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hard not to love the movement shot! Nice puppy. 
Grooming techniques and styles are going to be very different than here in the States so I won't comment on that.
Best of luck!


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you! 
Miles is REALLY reluctant to behave well on his show lead, he starts to bite on it and refuses to even move when he is on it. That's why he is on his regular collar and leash in the show 
Can anyone help about this?
Lately he's been doing better while stacking with a show lead though, pics soon!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Put the show lead on him every day, practice your stacking and make sure that lead and collar associate with wonderful high value treats. . try tossing pieces out in front of him when you are moving him (he can't be biting the leash if he is concerned w the liver that might randomly land in front of him)


----------

